# Red Dragon X Black Copper Dragon



## DarkMoon17

I'm happy to say that I have finally got a spawn going!! Actually, they've been going for awhile now, I've just been far too busy to post! Apparently the fry like my college-time apartment's water much more than my house's well. So, I spawned the pair August 25/26th. They hatched on the 28th and are now a little over 7 weeks old. There is a grand total of 161 and 48 males have been jarred.

I'll upload their growth chart when I get home, it's not on me atm. They are currently around 1 inch and growing like weeds! Currently eating NLS, Atison's Betta Pro, frozen glassworms and frozen bloodworms. From my experience they will develop more dragon scales with time but I'm not sure so correct me if I'm wrong. They should also be long finned since the female is not a plakat.

Parents: Kuma (male) HMPK Red Dragon








Oreo (female) SD/HM Black Copper Marble Dragon- her dorsal looks better than pictured lol









Some fry, more pics later


----------



## MadMay

*drool* I like the dam the best but they are all very beautiful!


----------



## DarkMoon17

Isn't she cute!? Some of the fry look like her, but most of them have a lot of red. I hope to cross her with a few other males in the future


----------



## TequilatheBetta

Wow, they're all beautiful


----------



## trilobite

Very nice pair and spawn. I particularly love the first male fry you showed us. 
Are you going to do an F2 to get hmpk back?


----------



## Tisia

I so want one of the ones that look like mommy, she's adorable
love the second male too, those little red splotches on his anal fin are really cute


----------



## ChelseaK

Umm... Wow. 

How was your Dragon to non-dragon ratio? 

I'm about to cross Dragon x non-dragon and I have read that my dragon scaling, if I have any in the fry, will not be very heavy in the F1, but my intention is to back cross to the Dragon male. So I'm very interested in the dragon genetics right now so I'm so stoked that you started this thread ) <--double chin smile


----------



## DarkMoon17

@trilobite: I do plan to do a F2 but I haven't decided which direction to take it. I LOVE plakats but they are more difficult to find homes for and I don't have room for unsellables (and I don't cull) so it puts me in a bit of a spot! We'll see what comes out of this one. There are a number with really nice finnage 

@ChelseaK: Well, both parents were dragon scaled so almost all the fry have at least 25% coverage I'd say. There are a few with very little and there are also a few with pretty nice coverage (75-80%). The red finned ones have the heaviest scaling which I find interesting. I now they will develop more with age, in fact they didn't even begin showing the scaling until they were about 4 weeks old and they seem to have more every day. I'm not sure how many generations it will take to get full or at least 90% coverage but if you cross one with relatively good coverage back to the male then you should see some good ones.


----------



## indjo

I read somewhere (I think it was in the local forum) you should get full masked drgn in F3. .... I haven't reached that far yet.

IME non full mask (dark on the top of their heads) will not produce full mask. FM + NFM = a few FM. Thus it would be safe to say that you'd get full masks in F3 if you back cross to a fm parent.


----------



## DarkMoon17

That makes sense Indjo, so it will probably be some time before we can get full masks. Maybe I should invest in a full mask breeder lol


----------



## DarkMoon17

Oh, I will be taking pictures of some of the available males/females this weekend for those interested. Some females are of good size and the males are building bubble nests so it's time to thin out the herd 

Males (Breeding Quality) $10-20
Females (Breeding Quality) $10-20
Other M & F $3-$10 or "bulk" prices (PM me)

Shipping: 
Priority: $15 (plus $2 for heat pack-most likely necessary given the weather recently)
Express: $28 (plus $2 for heat pack)


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

Ooh, these are gorgeous <3 I love how shiny the fry look cx And the sire is quite the handsome fish as well! ouo


----------



## Bettas Rule

Very beautiful fry! :-D


----------



## betaguy

i really wish shipping fish wasnt as much of a hassle.
i would gladly spen 10-20 on a betta, if shipping didnt make it $50


----------



## DarkMoon17

I completely agree, I would have way more bettas if it weren't for the cost of shipping._ Prices can be negotiable_, but it depends on the fish. I have never lost a fish with priority shipping but that is at the buyers risk. There is a live arrival guarantee for express only.


----------



## Bettawolf19

Commenting to follow..  they look gorgeous!


----------



## dramaqueen

They turned out beautiful! I like the goldish colored ones.


----------



## mernincrazy8525

i definatley want one...or two..... or 40. they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bettawolf19

Do you combine shipping?


----------



## DarkMoon17

@Bettaworlf- Yep, I can combine up to 4 bettas for either priority or express at the prices listed above. We'll see, I may be able to stuff in a fifth... After that, each additional betta would have an additional cost as I would have to get a larger box. I can't say exactly how much it would be per additional betta, but I would charge you the actual shipping cost.

Thanks for following everyone, I'll upload pics of some of the available males soon! I still have around 18 males to take pics of. My camera keeps dying lol


----------



## DarkMoon17

Alrighty, it's time to move these guys out!

Some males/females will only be offered on Aquabid and their prices will range from $8-$15. I go by DarkMoon13 on AB and will link my auctions here once they are up.

Other males/females will be priced as follows:
$6.5 for 1
$12 for 2
$16.5 for 3
$21 for 4
$25 for 5
$4 per additional fish
These fish are generally SD though there may be some HMs or DTs. Let me know what colors/genders you are interested in. I can't take pictures of all of them but I will do what I can to give you some to choose from.

Available Colors (examples below): Red Dragon, Red Copper, Black Dragon, Red/Black Butterflies, Copper/Marble Dragon, a FEW White/Copper/Dragon Marbles or Butterflies, a FEW White Dragons or Cellophanes w/ dragon scales. 
*Dragon Scale Coverage Varies*

Shipping:
Combined Shipping: Can combine up to 8 bettas in priority shipping, after that +$1 per additional betta. I can combine up to 4 bettas in Express for the below price. If you are interested in more than 4 bettas then I will get you the exact shipping price (plus heat pack).
Priority: $16 includes heat pack 
Express: $30 includes heat pack

Adopt a Cull Program: If you have room and are willing to adopt a fish that would otherwise be unfortunately sold to a petstore or culled then just let me know. As long as there is room in the box the additional fish is free. There may be absolutely nothing wrong with it aside from poor finnage, nipped fins or small size. They can be male or female, please specify if you have a preference.

I will upload female pics asap. They are getting bigger every day and their fins are growing quickly as well. 

*These are HMPKs so they should develop long fins in this generation and a cross between siblings should give you both long fins and plakats*

The father is available and still in breeding condition: $15
Feel free to offer me a price for the mother but I doubt I will part with her!

These (and some others) will be offered on AB $8-15:









































Examples of Unlisted Males:
Red Dragon:








Red Copper:








Black Dragon: Example pending-they mostly came out really nice.
Red/Black Butterflies:








Copper/Marbles:








White/Copper/Marbles: These may only be listed on AB. Some females available. 
















White Dragons: Very few available


----------



## DarkMoon17

I forgot to add, if you buy a fish from AB it can be combined with fish purchased here for shipping just let me know.


----------



## Nymmers

I would be interested in the 5 for $25. I've been looking for some more females. I really like the Copper/Marbles, Butterflies, Black Dragons, White Dragons and the White/Copper/Marbles. I'm not terribly picky though. Maybe 4 females, 1 male. And you're more than welcome to throw some Adopt-a-Culls in there. I'd do priority shipping. If you want PM me and I can shoot you my email to work somethin' out. =3


----------



## Bettawolf19

Will the females be able to be in an etablished sorority? I have one thats been up since may (fell apart in 10gal then reestablished in a 20 gal) I currently have 3 females with Dezzy being the largest one at 2-3inches. She is also my first female and seems to be pretty peaceful as well. The other two (bubbles and Dot) are newish and were introduced through the 20gal. Dot tends to flare at Dezzy alot and at times Bubbles but Bubbles doesn't really do much. So pretty much Dot (whos bout 1.5inches) seems to be the most violent. 

So if the females are being housed together that woul be great so they can be introduced together. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## DarkMoon17

@Nymmers- I'll PM you asap 

@Bettawolf19- I have only jarred a few females, most of them are still in the grow out tank so they would fit right into a sorority. They are all around 1", give or take so they shouldn't get beaten up even if you did have aggressive females. If you are are still interested just PM me with the colors you are interested in


----------



## Noemi

would it be possible to just adopt a cull? i have limited room, and i'd like to save one of the more unfortunate ones


----------



## Noemi

disregard that, i'd be able to buy one too. but i'd like to adopt a cull as well


----------



## DarkMoon17

@Noemi- As long as you do buy a fish or two I can add 1-2 culls for free (let me know what you have room for gender-wise). Most of the culls are still very pretty fish, I just can't sell them to breeders and etc... I would rather not sell them to the petstore...


----------



## Panthera

I'd love one of those Copper/Marble males, as well as any Marble females you may have. I'm starting up a sorority and still need some females, so if you were willing to give me any females for a good price, or some culls if you still have some to get rid of, that'd be great. 

Thanks! Please let me know


----------



## Bettawolf19

He is my favorite  I love his coloring!


----------



## DarkMoon17

@Panthera-I'll PM you 

@Bettawolf19-Thanks! I really don't want to part with him but he will be listed on AB soon unless you want to snatch him up. He'd probably be around $12.

These two males are now available on Aquabid:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Darkmoon13


----------



## Sakura8

I can't help but ask, DarkMoon, where the heck are you keeping this many bettas when you're at college? I live at home and I have no room for a big enough tank for over 100 fry. Either you have a queen-sized dorm room or you sleep on the floor wedged between a huge tank and a line of betta jars.  

They are absolutely stunning, by the way. Just amazing. You have some of the most beautiful bettas I've ever seen.


----------



## Tikibirds

Would it be safe to ship them here this time of year? I know they can get heat packs but Its below freezing up here.


----------



## DarkMoon17

@Sakura- haha you should see my room. I live with 2 other girls in a townhouse and because my lizard cages were to big to fit up the staircase I got the master bedroom! Other than my twin sized bed and art/computer desk the only other furniture in my room is animal related. I've got 2 20gallons, 2 10 gallons, 1 30 gallon, a 30 gallon storage container (w/ shallow water to keep jars warm), 78 jars (atm), the bearded dragon's 4ftx2ftx2ft cage and the water dragon's 5ftx3ftx4ft home... Plus, I just got 2 corn snakes... Since Deimos (water dragon) doesn't take advantage of some of the levels in her cage I put some of the jars in there (it keeps them at 82* day/night!) and I have a heated rack system stuffed into my walk-in closet for the other jars. It's like a zoo in there... I should take pis lol

@Tikibirds: If it is especially cold where you live then I suggest Express since it is usually overnight. I use heat packs that stay around 110*F for 72 hours. Express would definitely be ok, priority is at the buyer's risk.


----------



## Sakura8

I want your room, DarkMoon. That sounds awesome! Tanks everywhere, so cool. Standard tiny bedroom here. The bookcase, bed, and desk take up most of it but I have tanks on every available inch of the dresser and two on my desk, and I'm seriously considering getting rid of my TV to make room for one more tank (it sits on a platform on my desk). 

Do take pics. It sounds like you have your room really well organized to take advantage of the most amount of space.


----------



## DarkMoon17

It is seriously like walking into a zoo/aquarium. I'll take pics this weekend. Sadly I let my room get ahead of my over the last two weeks because of midterms so it is a mess but this weekend should be a lazy one. Ghhaaa cleaning... I'd rather do water changes than clean! But this is good incentive


----------



## copperarabian

Hey Darkmoon your going to UC Davis right? If I wanted to buy one could I just drive up and pick one? (It would also be a good excuse to visit some friends who go to davis lol)


----------



## DarkMoon17

I would say yes, but I'm actually going to school in Missouri! I think you might have me confused with someone else. I do wish I was going to school in California though


----------



## Sakura8

Transfer to UC Davis, DarkMoon! Then you'll be like 20 minutes away from me and I can come oooh and aaaah over your spawn.


----------



## DarkMoon17

I don't even want to imagine what kind of transcontinental trip home (Massachusetts) that would be every summer! That would be one hell of a drive with all my animals lol But it does seem like a lot of BF members live in California... and that's where the shows are too... Maybe we can all go to the IBC competition together, that would be great


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Do you have any white dragon females?


----------



## DarkMoon17

Yep, there are a few white dragon females


----------



## Bettawolf19

Do you have any photos of the females?


----------



## DarkMoon17

I only have a few pics, I plan to take a video tomorrow since they just don't photograph well but here are some pics. They are much darker in person.


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh my gosh, they're stunning!!!!!!


----------



## Bettawolf19

I just want them all !!!!


----------



## DarkMoon17

Thanks! I just wish they showed better in pictures... I'll get a video up tonight


----------



## Sakura8

Those are the most insanely gorgeous bettas I have ever seen. They shimmer so, it's captivating. A sorority of those girls would rival a jewelry case at Tiffany's for sparkle and bling.


----------



## Bambi

they are lovely.  are you selling the girls aswell? If so what are you asking for them (i'm looking for a white...or really anything without red).


----------



## DarkMoon17

females will be priced as follows:
$6.5 for 1
$12 for 2
$16.5 for 3
$21 for 4
$25 for 5
$4 per additional fish
These fish are generally SD though there may be some HMs or DTs. I have black dragons and a few white females left.


----------



## Bambi

i should have some money in about a week, i'll check back when i do and see what you have left. If i get them i'll probably be looking to get 5 to make shipping worth it and to start my sorrority. How much would the shipping on 5 girls be? priority,not express(it's actually still warm here for the most part, but i might have you add a heat pack just to keep the temp constant).


----------



## DarkMoon17

Priority shipping is $16 (including the heat pack) and I can include up to 6-8 fish depending on the box. I don't know how many white females I'll have left but there should be a number of non-red fish left. 

@Sakura- Thanks! <3 The grow-out does look really nice from a distance, especially in the right light!


----------



## Bettawolf19

This might be a odd question but do you have any black coppers?


----------



## Bambi

Awesome thank you.


----------



## DarkMoon17

No problem Bambi~

@Bettawolf19- Yes and No. The black fry are technically black copper dragons. So while they are black coppers, they do have dragon scales covering up some/most of the black on the body. There are some individuals with less though. You can see the black coppering on these guys and girl-->


----------



## Noemi

do you have any marble females?


----------



## DarkMoon17

@Noemi: Not exactly marbled... But there are dragon females with some black or red marbling under the dragon scales. I think there are some black dragons with red splotches in the fins as well.


----------



## Noemi

that would be fantastic


----------



## Okami

Do you have any red male dragons left?


----------



## DarkMoon17

@Okami- Yes I do, there are both SDs and HMs left.


----------



## Bettawolf19

Just waiting for the money to transfer to my paypal account should be in there by tomorrow


----------



## DarkMoon17

Alrighty, go ahead and PM me when you know what you want and I'll put them aside for you


----------



## DarkMoon17

Got pics of available males, prices are listed above the pic. PM me if interested.
The females are still:
$6.5 for 1
$12 for 2
$16.5 for 3
$21 for 4
$25 for 5
$4 per additional fish
These fish are generally SD 

$8








$8








$15








$10








$7








$10








$14








$8








$12








$10








$15








$14








$10








$12








$12








$8








$12








And here's the one you said you wanted earlier:
$12








$8








$8








$10








$7








$15








$7








$10


----------



## Bettawolf19

Is it sad that when I looked at those pictures the first thing I said is that they are so fluffy XD


----------



## dlite

mg: Do you ship to Canada?


----------



## DarkMoon17

@bettawolf: The reds are especially fluffy!

@dlite: Sorry I can't ship outside of the U.S., you need a license to ship out of the country


----------



## Sakura8

I'm sobbing because I want one and have no room. Truly gorgeous.


----------



## Tisia

what colors of females do you still have? if the last boy is still available I think I may just have to get him >_>


----------



## DarkMoon17

@Tisia: I still have white marble females (like that male), red dragons, black dragons and a few unique red/black dragons. That male is still available.

@Sakura: I'm sobbing cause I want to keep them all!! lol


----------



## Sakura8

DarkMoon, I can see why you'd want to keep them all. They're adorable and gorgeous and so amazing.  Do you plan to breed again?


----------



## titolatino1970

do you still have black red or black red copper im looking for a pair


----------



## DarkMoon17

@Sakura-I do plan to have an F2 generation from these guys 

@titolatino-The males pictured are still available, accept the last white male. I have females of all colors available. If there is a male listed above that you like I can sell you a female for $6.50.


----------



## valleyankee

I am drooling. What does it cost to ship these beauties?


----------



## DarkMoon17

$16 for priority, up to 7 or 8 bettas
$30 for express (includes live arrival guarantee) for up to 4 bettas. Add $3 per additional betta.

Both prices include heat packs.

The "Adopt a Cull" program is still open but requires the purchase of at least one male or female:


> If you have room and are willing to adopt a fish that would otherwise be unfortunately sold to a petstore or culled then just let me know. As long as there is room in the box the additional fish is free. There may be absolutely nothing wrong with it aside from poor finnage, nipped fins or small size. They can be male or female but there are more males in need of a home, please specify if you have a preference.


----------



## Tisia

DarkMoon17 said:


> @Sakura-I do plan to have an F2 generation from these guys


I wanna see the ones you're keeping!


----------



## Sakura8

DarkMoon, oh that's good news that you'll spawn again. Maybe by then, I'll have some space opened up. Just need to sell the TV, get rid of the bed, move some furniture . . . hehe.


----------



## DarkMoon17

Sorry about the absence, it's _finally_ Thanksgiving Break lol 
Here's my room as requested:








Tank on far left: 20 gal grow out
Gray Storage container: Grow out #2
Top wood cage: Victor the Bearded Dragon
Lower wood cage: Deimos the Water Dragon
Yes those are jars in Deimos' cage. Her heat lamps keep the water at a perfect 82*F! And she doesn't use those levels anyhow~
Top 10 gal: Cornsnakes 3x, 2 are mine, 1 is my roommate's
Botton 10 gal: Adult Female Bettas
20 gal on bookshelf: Adult Male Bettas
















Chair of Creativity
And because I can't resist, here are some of my non-finned animal companions 








KYO!!!!








el senior Victor








Noir, Black Anery Cornsnake








Loki (mine) & Croshia (my roommate's snake). Loki is the one with white on the bottom. She's a Hypo Het Bloodred. Croshia (top) is an Okeetee corn. 
Here are some boys I plan to keep and/or breed.









































And here are some who still need homes! Females Available. There are no white copper females left, only black dragons and red dragons. A black dragon female would give you some coppers though. I go home for winter break so I will only be able to ship fish up until Dec 14th. The next time I will be able to ship fish is in January.
$10








$10








$7








$12








$6- he is a Delta/Super Delta. Just doesn't like cameras lol








$8








$10








$10








$12








$8


----------



## tpocicat

REALLY beautiful fry. I don't have any room for more, since I plan on breeding mine as soon as they'll cooperate.:-?


----------



## Sakura8

DarkMoon, your room is just as awesome as I thought it would be. It's the perfect veterinary student/artist room. :-D


----------



## LittleBettas

I'd be interested in a male, preferably marble.... or at least as little red as possible, and one or two culls (female since I want to start up a sorority), up to you on a number, I have a 20 gallon tank Im looking to use, lol


----------



## copperarabian

your fry are growing up so gorgeous 

and your cat is amazing! she needs to be posted again lol those eyes are fantastic.


----------



## Sakura8

How . . . did I miss that cat? Ohmighosh, that cat is stunning! Those eyes are so intense and the orange and white coloring is luscious. I wanna hug her!!! Also, I have a great weakness for kitties with pink noses.


----------



## dramaqueen

OMG, what a beautiful cat!!!


----------



## EvilVOG

i like the silver/silver


----------



## Gloria

Can I have your cat?
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## DarkMoon17

haha nope, Kyo isn't for sale! He's my baby. I hand raise kittens for Tiny Tigers (cat shelter) and he and his two brothers were dropped off there 6 years ago when they were just 10 days old. I bottle fed them and adopted out his brothers but I just couldn't let him go. He was actually the UGLIEST kitten I'd ever seen and no one wanted him anyway but he always had the best personality. He thinks he's a person lol 

Sakura-My roommate is also obsessed with pink noses. I actually have an album of photos of just his nose lol


----------



## mernincrazy8525

so cute. love the eyes.


----------



## Sakura8

DarkMoon, growing up I had a tuxedo that had a pink nose and ever since I've loved them.  Louie's nose would change color. When he was really mad or excited, it turned bright pink almost red. When he was sleepy or relaxed, it turned pale almost white. 

Kyo is truly the cat's meow. :-D I adore that first pic of his nose. Makes me just wanna kiss it.


----------



## Gloria

He is SO cute and FLUFFY.. I am jealous.


----------



## DarkMoon17

Hi all, just posted a number of SD and HM males from this spawn on Aquabid:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Darkmoon13

If you are a member of this forum and purchase one of these males then the "adopt a cull" program is still available to you. There are no female culls left. Males only.


----------



## tpocicat

Dang! Can't see the pics, I'll have to wait until I get home.


----------



## DarkMoon17

fwi- the auctions end on Sunday and will not be listed again until January. Next week's shipments will be the last shipments before Christmas and after that I won't be able to ship any until the second week of January.

Sakura- A black tuxedo with a pink nose?? He must have been beautiful with all the contrasting colors. Especially since he was part chameleon! lol


----------



## DarkMoon17

Hi again, next week will be the LAST SHIPMENT until January. There are a number of males and females listed on Aquabid:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Darkmoon13

BF members will get a discount when all is said and done. 

There is snow on the ground, I HIGHLY suggest express shipping. Priority is at your own risk...


----------



## Sakura8

DarkMoon, he was a handsome boy. He was a big guy because he was Maine ****/Norwegian Forest. Sorry for wretched quality, these old photos are the only ones I have on my computer of him and my scanner is broken.














This pic was taken of him the day before he died of kidney failure so he looks pretty scruffy. He was 16 or 17.


----------



## SDragon

Would you take cash if I sent it to you in the mail?


----------



## DarkMoon17

Wow Sakura, he was a handsom man, even in old age. And that is an adorable kitten picture! His markings are stunning <3

SDragon, I would take cash but it has to arrive before the last mailing day (Tuesday the 13th for Priority, Thursday the 15th for Express). If you mail it express by Saturday it should arrive for the Tuesday shipment. You can also send a moneygram, which only takes a few minutes to transfer. It's like paypal except with cash.


----------



## SDragon

Ok, thanks for saying that. I saw some that I thought were cute, but none that I had to have. I think that I will wait till Jan. if thats alright with you. Thanks


----------



## DarkMoon17

Hi there, the last of the black dragon spawn (OHMPK X SD/HM) are now available. You can find prices and pictures of the available males on my website: 
http://http://www.darkmoonbettas.com/DarkMoonBettas/Stock.html
I need the space for the next spawns so they are priced to sell. M6 is on hold for someone on Aquabid, however, they have not made contact about the auction so he may still be available. 

There are only 6-7 females left from this spawn. Some would make good breeders (keep in mind that a sibling cross would give you mostly long finned HMs but some SD/HM plakats, an outcross to an HM would give more HM) while others would make better pets. I do not have pictures of the females. There are 2 black dragons, 1 black copper (non-dragon), 2-3 dragon marbles, and 2 non-dragon black marbles. 
$6.5 for 1
$12 for 2
$16.5 for 3
$21 for 4
$25 for 5
$30 for all 6

Shipping:
Priority (if temps are above 30*F) $16 for up to 7 bettas, add $3 for each additional. No live arrival guarantee.
Express $35 for up to 4, then add $3 per additional betta. Live Arrival Guarantee only if temps are above 20*F in your area. 
We have had luck shipping so far.


----------



## dramaqueen

How much would you charge for just pet quality fish? I'm just asking so if you breed again and I can get one or two, I'd like to know.


----------



## Tisia

just wanted to show off my lovely guy and girls from DarkMoon
Bing
















Rosemary (I think her and my black/red dragon girl Lana are buds, lol)
















Ginger, the adopt a cull girl


----------



## Sakura8

DarkMoon's bettas are so gorgeous!


----------



## DarkMoon17

Dramaqueen- the cost really depends on the fish but typically free-$5 for males and free-$4 for females. However, you do have to buy at least one fish to receive free fish since it costs money to raise these little guys I can't put the time into boxing and shipping fish that don't bring in anything!

Wow Tisia, Bing is adorable!! It looks like he is almost a full mask dragon? Maybe? And your girls have grown nicely, Ginger doesn't really look like a cull anymore that's for sure.


----------



## DarkMoon17

Thanks Sakura!


----------



## Tisia

yeah, Bing is pretty much full dragonscaling except for his cute little duck lips, lol. Ginger is still pretty small body wise but she's finned out nicely. she'll probably go in the sorority in a couple of weeks. I was worried about her being so small when I put her sister in, but Rosemary isn't all that much bigger and she doesn't seem to have gotten a single nip


----------



## dramaqueen

So can a person do a "buy one get one free" type of deal? lol


----------



## steezy

@darkmoon- do you have any females left??


----------



## DarkMoon17

All available fish ( male & female) can be found in the stock page of my website (www.darkmoonbettas.com) or on aquabid http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Darkmoon13


----------



## ChibiShishou

DarkMoon17 said:


> All available fish ( male & female) can be found in the stock page of my website (www.darkmoonbettas.com) or on aquabid http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Darkmoon13


DarkMoon17~
I stalked this thread just to oogle your betta, because your kinda famous on this site. Anyways I was wondering about your cull adoption program. Do you do this for all of your spawning? I would like to know if you do do this with every spawn and or if you would be willing to sell a cull fish or two?
The thought of buying fish from a pet store always makes me sad because then more sick fish are brought in , so if I could purchase the non-breeding quality from you that would be awesome! Note the purchase part XD I wouldn't ask if I didnt think I'd have to pay. In any case this is just for future references since come summer and next term I can have more fish tanks!
Please let me know what you think
Thank you~


----------



## DarkMoon17

Hi there, I do it only if there are fish in the spawn that are sub-pare. Typically in any spawn, no matter who the parents are, there are fish with minor deformities or faults so I can confidently say that this program will most likely be active for all my spawns. I offer free culls with the purchase of a non-cull fish. So basically, as dramaqueen said, you buy one you get one free. As long as you pay for at least one fish, I can include as many culls as you can keep and I can fit in the box. I absolutely despise killing anything so if it is healthy, it is free. Every fish deserves a forever home.


----------



## ChibiShishou

DarkMoon17 said:


> Hi there, I do it only if there are fish in the spawn that are sub-pare. Typically in any spawn, no matter who the parents are, there are fish with minor deformities or faults so I can confidently say that this program will most likely be active for all my spawns. I offer free culls with the purchase of a non-cull fish. So basically, as dramaqueen said, you buy one you get one free. As long as you pay for at least one fish, I can include as many culls as you can keep and I can fit in the box. I absolutely despise killing anything so if it is healthy, it is free. Every fish deserves a forever home.


Awesome! I will definitely be buying from you in the future! Its a great policy you are implementing! Now I really can't wait until summer so I can start up more tanks. Thank you so much for getting back to me!


----------



## AnaAngel623

id love any blue/black drag male..a combo of both if possible..my gf would like to know if any cull lil boy available to save..the ugly ducklings always turn out amazing


----------



## kfryman

Wait are you gonna breed them? If so breeding a cull is a terrible idea. If you are looking for a fish post in the Classified section, if you don't have it I would recommend you browse around and ask questions or help others until you do. Just do not go spam heavy and post information that is false all over the place.


----------



## MrVampire181

Old thread is old....


----------



## AnaAngel623

That reply for me??about breeding?


----------

